# Transmission Noise-1998 Altima SE 5 Speed



## jo31b (Oct 24, 2007)

Up for a challenge? Edit-- I did a search and found a kind of similar problem with a truck trans but I think this is still worth posting

My 5 speed transmission, is making some noise with the clutch engaged. I have had the car since April 2007 and the noise has been there as long as I had it. The "new" clutch that the used car dealer had installed before I bought the car slipped extremely badly so he put in a new clutch and said in the original clutch job the pressure plate and release bearing were new (yeah right).

Symptoms:
- When the clutch pedal is depressed at idle speed there is no noise. Release the clutch pedal completely and I hear a bearing noise of some sort

- I can hear the synchronizers work louder then I think they should be any time the engine speed does not match the gear speed that I am selecting other than 1st gear at a stand still

- The gear selector does not like to go into first gear some times but does not pop out of any gears

Edit-- another symptom

- When I take off in first, as I release the clutch and it engages all the way the transmission makes a groaning noise - the take off is smooth with no chatter or anything

Checks: 
- My gear oil is 80w90 and is topped up although I will change it soon to make sure it is the right oil after I change my axle seal

- The only place I can really hear a pronounced bearing noise with the stethoscope is the shifter linkage

- There are no noise amplifiers touching between the transmission or any of the shifter linkage and the body of the car (ie. loose heat shield etc.)

Questions:
- Has anyone had a similar noise and found the solution? (Not asking too much eh?)

- Are there any bearings in the transmission that could have been damaged during a clutch change?

- Are these transmissions known for any issues like this

- Does anyone else find these transmissions particularly loud with the synchronizer noise and gear whine?

------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for any help


----------

